#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Office Humor Comic Strips!

## software-engineer

Similar Threads: Always leave office on time eMail from an Arab Student to his Dad... humor~! Engineer vs Manager - HUmor! MS Java - Humor 6 Affairs- Humor

----------


## [FE].Zatak

lolllll.........   
accounts 1 is too good   :D:

----------


## aaron

Faadoo comedy is here..

----------


## sciengprof

one of the best of Faadoo humor.

----------


## crazybishnoi29

True Fadoo post..............

----------

